# The Masked Singer



## Baalf (Feb 28, 2019)

I am not sure what people's opinions are of this weird show, but it can arguably be stretched out as furry, though I doubt any of the people participating on the show we're actually furries, so I'm wondering if anyone watched it. It's basically this reality show where famous singers and actors dress up in ridiculous costumes and singing in a competition. Part of me actually kind of like watching it because of the costumes.


----------



## Troj (Feb 28, 2019)

My favorite new guilty pleasure. Loved it. Stupid, stupid fun. If I do say so myself, I did an incredible job playing Internet detective and figuring out who people were.

Donny Osmond, Tori Spelling, Joey Fatone, Margaret Cho, and T-Pain are absolutely furries now. Especially Tori Spelling.


----------



## Starbeak (Mar 1, 2019)

I missed the first episode and when I was going to watch it, the preview for the second one spoiled who the masked singer was from the first one via commercial so I decided against watching the series.

If it didn't spoil the previous winner, it would have been something I would have interested in watching. Oh well. Maybe next season I will try not to miss the first episode (If it makes it lol).


----------



## Baalf (Feb 3, 2020)

I know it's kind of odd that I am Reviving this thread for season 3, but I didn't revive it for season 2. Maybe that's because I didn't have much to say about season 2. Not that it was a bad season, in back I thought it was actually quite good. I didn't get to see all the episodes, but they did have some pretty strong singers. Kind of disappointed that the tree didn't make it farther than she did, since she was actually my favorite singer out of the group.

Anyway, I just watched the first episode of season 3, and is it just me, or were the performances in the first episode... Kind of weak? There were three performances that were decent, but didn't feel like they were up to the same caliber as previous seasons, with the other three acts being duds. It also strikes me as odd that they decided to do it season 3 only a month after season 2. It felt like there was a much bigger preparation Between the first and second season, so this strikes me as odd. maybe some of the other 12 singers will be better, so I'll keep my eye on the show if that ends up being true, but I still feel like stating my true feelings about the first episode..


----------



## Troj (Feb 6, 2020)

I find it ironic that the Drew Carey show poked fun at furries back in the day, and he struck me as really enjoying himself as the Llama .


----------



## Mambi (Feb 7, 2020)

BennyJackdaw said:


> I am not sure what people's opinions are of this weird show, but it can arguably be stretched out as furry, though I doubt any of the people participating on the show we're actually furries, so I'm wondering if anyone watched it. It's basically this reality show where famous singers and actors dress up in ridiculous costumes and singing in a competition. Part of me actually kind of like watching it because of the costumes.



I saw parts of it...while basically a forum for celebrities to show off to each other and have fun (which is fine, it's all fluff and crowd-controlled reactions), it's surreal to me to see for example a serious heartfelt song being taken in by everyone...coming from a googly-eyed kangaroo! It's like for that moment people forgot "Wait a second...this is crazy!" <giggle>


----------



## Simo (Feb 7, 2020)

It seems like a cool idea, and I did catch a few episodes; noted it is based on a Korean show, of the same name.

My main 'trouble' with the show is that I'm out of touch with about 90% or more of the celebrities they are trying to guess...and so I have no idea who the people are, under the masks/costumes, most of the time. But this is more just me, and not really following Hollywood, and popular stars very much. I feel like I might do better if all the stars were from the 70s-80s 

But the idea seems fun.


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 7, 2020)

Since last year there's an Australian version too!





I had to pretend I wasn't interested every time an ad for it came on, because my dad doesn't approve XD Although, I did have the courage to say I thought the costumes looked pretty neat


----------



## Baalf (Feb 7, 2020)

Troj said:


> I find it ironic that the Drew Carey show poked fun at furries back in the day, and he struck me as really enjoying himself as the Llama .



I'm going to assume I'm glad I never saw that up or so, and I used to watch his show a lot.

Also, does anyone else think the white tiger is completely awful?


----------



## Troj (Feb 7, 2020)

White Tiger (whom I believe is Rob Gronkowski) is my favorite fursuit so far, and should never sing, rap, or dance. 

I am getting really, really sick of Ken Jeong and Jenny McCarthy. I already have a serious grudge against McCarthy, and I feel both of them are "on something" when they go on the show, because they talk and joke constantly and pointlessly.

Jamie Foxx's humorous comments were _genuinely_ humorous.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 8, 2020)

The sponsor introduction has fursuiters in it. So furries are deffo involved at some point.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 8, 2020)

Out of interest is this show just British or are there separate British and American versions?


----------



## Troj (Feb 8, 2020)

There are separate versions for every single country the show airs in. My understanding is that each show has its own costume designer, too.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 9, 2020)

Troj said:


> There are separate versions for every single country the show airs in. My understanding is that each show has its own costume designer, too.



Ah okay. This means there are lots of costumes any individual country doesn't see then.


----------



## Alopecoid (Feb 9, 2020)

Every time I see a commercial for the show, I wanna watch it, but still haven't. It does look like fun, plus reminds me of fursuiters, so maybe I'll finally give it a whirl tonite.


----------



## Baalf (Feb 10, 2020)

Spoiler: Horrifying Possible Spoilers



If you wish to comment to this particular post, please put your comment in spoilers.

Do you guys know that white tiger I keep complaining about? It looks like some guy has leaked all the results on YouTube. Now, I have only seen two of his videos pop-up, but one of them was the white tiger, and apparently these videos have all of the performances and the reveal of each of these people. Do you want to know how long the white tigers video was? SIXTEEN MINUTES! Maybe that also includes clue packages and interviews, but if it is just performances and the reveal, then this suggest that the white tiger completely out stays his welcome. There is even the shuddersome thought that he might actually have won the damn thing, although this is considering I didn't see any of the other spoiler videos pop up in my search engine... Except one.

...The Turtle.

Now, I've only seen group A preform so far, but most people are in an agreement that the turtle is the best singer in group a, with the kangaroo being the only other good singer in the bunch. I've heard his work. He's pretty good. I wouldn't say he is season 2 good, but he is definitely one of the better singers in group a. Do you want to know how long his video was? TEN MINUTES! That is right. The length of these two videos suggest that an awful singer makes it farther then one of the best singers in group a.

Now make way for the conspiracy theories.

This is making me beg the question. Are the producers trying to make this season bomb? I would not put it past them. The fact that they aired this season so quickly after the second season shows me that the executives have dollar signs in their eyes, and I would not be surprised if the producers were feeling bullied into doing the season so quickly, so it's possible they might want this season to tank by making one of their worst singers make it far in the competition so they don't have to do more of them.

The other shuddersome thought I had in mind is that they are being bribed by the New England Patriots. One of the most hated football teams in the NFL, they are also the richest. They have also been known to cheat in one match. The most popular guess for who the white tiger is is Dan Gronkowski, New England Patriots football player, and the clues do line up. Let's also not forget that this season aired right after the Super Bowl, and it also aired after one of the few Super Bowls the New England Patriots were absent from. Perhaps it's a bitter team trying to get something out of their life?

So what is this? A man cheating his way through the competition, or developers crying for help. Either way, I can't help but call The Almighty shenanigans on the white tiger being able to produce 16 minutes worth of footage in the season.


----------



## Baalf (Feb 13, 2020)

Here is some spoiler-free recap of what I thought about episode three.


The turtle was very good as usual. Missmonster was, meh, average as usual. The kangaroo was kind of disappointing compared to her previous performances. The white tiger, my God, just when I thought he couldn't get worse. But, surely, his rendition of We Will Rock You is going to be his worst performance in his life. I am hoping, no matter where we see this guy next, whether it be at the Superbowl or at the local bar or whatever, that he will never have a singing performance as bad as that.

Also, disregard what I said about spoiler videos. I looked up the one for white tiger, and it was nothing more than a prediction video.


----------



## Baalf (Feb 19, 2020)

Okay, Group B was a big Improvement over the first group IMO, but then again, Gronk set the bar pretty low..


----------



## Wodenofthegays (Feb 20, 2020)

Kind of lost interest in the show because these kind of shows don't last long, are rigged, and I don't know most of the people that pop up, BUT



Spoiler: Masked Singer UK Spoiler



I religiously started following the Unicorn from the UK version when a friend said it sounded like an artist I liked. Turns out they were right lol. Jake Shears made that worth keeping up with just because its funny watching people just not know the voice or get any of the clues.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Mar 4, 2020)

I like the show, just to watch the performances and see the costumes.  Half the time I don't know who some of the people are, anyway.

The first season in the USA was pretty good.  However, I really think they sort of "rig" it to promote certain performers who aren't necessarily the best.

Last season, I thought Thingamajig lasted way too long.  This season, the White Tiger is terrible and needed to go home.

The songs just aren't as good now, I don't think.  Flamingo had some good ones last year, Rottweiler and Fox did also.  But I really haven't heard anything this season that caught my attention.


----------



## Kosmo Kittypup (Mar 4, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> The sponsor introduction has fursuiters in it. So furries are deffo involved at some point.


they even chose to borrow the suits from a fursuit maker with a ton of controversy behind them, too. really in the spirit of things lol


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 4, 2020)

Cosmic Kosmo said:


> they even chose to borrow the suits from a fursuit maker with a ton of controversy behind them, too. really in the spirit of things lol



I assumed they were just costumes that happened to look like fursuits. Didn't realise it was a real furry who made them.


----------



## Kosmo Kittypup (Mar 4, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I assumed they were just costumes that happened to look like fursuits. Didn't realise it was a real furry who made them.


yeah, they're real actual fursuits! but from a maker that put metal bits and stuff in their fursuit heads among other not great things. oopsie.


----------



## Baalf (Mar 4, 2020)

MaelstromEyre said:


> I like the show, just to watch the performances and see the costumes.  Half the time I don't know who some of the people are, anyway.
> 
> The first season in the USA was pretty good.  However, I really think they sort of "rig" it to promote certain performers who aren't necessarily the best.
> 
> ...



I don't blame you. I do not think the singer is this season have been up to the same caliber as the first two. I think that's because they tried to do a third season way too early, and they just got any famous guy with a pulse instead of waiting for more good ones.

And yet, there is something fascinating about the season. I don't know why. The next episode is going to be on tonight, so I'm probably not going to be able to watch it until tomorrow since I have to watch it on YouTube.

Also, here is a mr. Enter Parody of how I feel about the white tiger.


It seems like just yesterday that the white tiger made it past the first round and enraged many of the viewers. By far, the most common defense I've seen for him is that the white tiger is an Entertainer, and that he is really good at firing up the crowd with his dance moves. No! White tiger does not get that excuse. Whether it's mediocre rapping like the first song, horrible rapping like the second song, or a cringe-worthy butchering of a famous Queen song, no! If those are meant-to-be performances, then it's 2 minutes each of an idiot acting like he's drunk. If those are meant to be performances, then no one deserves to defend him. I'm going to give him the benefit of the doubt and take him at face value as the show's troll. If he is meant to be a performer, like many people claim he is, then it is far, far worse!

And on that note, he is one of the worst singers I've ever heard on a serious competition like this, but despite what I just said, I actually don't blame people for thinking that any of his performances Are Meant To Be a Dance Act. It's a problem with his football background. a lot of the clue packages have mentioned that the New England Patriots, with many other Clues all adding up to Rob Gronkowski. Because he is associated with one of the richest, most hated and suspicious football teams in the NFL oh, some of his credibility is lost. And that is one of two reasons why I don't think Gronk should EVER be allowed to sing on a competition like The Masked Singer. The other reason? HE IS FUCKING AWFUL AT IT!!! Every performance he has done has been an abject failure!

Give him credit for trying? No! That is like giving credit to a chef for getting out of his seat in a commercial airliner, hijacking the plane and crashing it because he wanted to be an air hero! Nobody was asking Gronk to do this. Nobody wanted Gronk to do this. Everyone but the producers, apparently, I knew that this was beyond his range. No one Praises civilians for jumping in front of a police line during a hostage situation. Before I go completely spastic, let's End the review here.


----------



## Baalf (Mar 4, 2020)

Cosmic Kosmo said:


> yeah, they're real actual fursuits! but from a maker that put metal bits and stuff in their fursuit heads among other not great things. oopsie.



I'm not entirely sure what's wrong with adding metal, aside from it making the head heavier. On the other hand, it arguably makes the structures stronger oh, and if you use a light enough metal it shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 4, 2020)

Cosmic Kosmo said:


> yeah, they're real actual fursuits! but from a maker that put metal bits and stuff in their fursuit heads among other not great things. oopsie.



Oh I thought when you said controversial you meant morally. Phew.


----------



## Kosmo Kittypup (Mar 4, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Oh I thought when you said controversial you meant morally. Phew.


oh they're also an asshole with awful practices and an awful attitude, i was just mentioning the most famous bit and didn't wanna get into it too much in this thread lol


----------



## Kosmo Kittypup (Mar 4, 2020)

BennyJackdaw said:


> I'm not entirely sure what's wrong with adding metal, aside from it making the head heavier. On the other hand, it arguably makes the structures stronger oh, and if you use a light enough metal it shouldn't be too bad.


it was jagged mason jar lids bent in half in a position that could hurt someone


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 4, 2020)

Cosmic Kosmo said:


> oh they're also an asshole with awful practices and an awful attitude, i was just mentioning the most famous bit and didn't wanna get into it too much in this thread lol



As long as they've not hurt anybody. x3


----------



## Baalf (Mar 4, 2020)

Cosmic Kosmo said:


> oh they're also an asshole with awful practices and an awful attitude, i was just mentioning the most famous bit and didn't wanna get into it too much in this thread lol



People say that about EVERY well known furry, though.


----------



## Baalf (Apr 1, 2020)

Another mr. Enter spoof:

Remember when I said that we will rock you would be white tigers worst performance? I was WROOOOOOONG.



Spoiler



thank the Stars this is going to be the last we will see of him on Masked Singer. Good riddance.


----------



## Baalf (May 21, 2020)

The finale happened last night, and I must say, I'm pretty contempt with who won, especially since that person did legitimately give my favorite performance last night, but I notice a lot of venom for the winner online.

Edit: Wow. I can't believe how naive I was back then. TBH, I take back what I said, knowing Fox's agenda. I don't think the person got more hate than they deserved. In fact, I don't think the person got ENOUGH.


----------



## Troj (May 21, 2020)

Yeah, I'd say it was well-deserved, even though I was personally rooting for 



Spoiler



Frog.



The nice thing about this show is that it's highlighted some truly-talented people whom I might've written off or just not known about otherwise. Truly, Kitty's reveal was a wonderful surprise!

Something about this season didn't grab me as much, though, and I can't put my finger on why. I've enjoyed the performances on the German Masked Singer much more lately.


----------



## Baalf (May 21, 2020)

Troj said:


> Yeah, I'd say it was well-deserved, even though I was personally rooting for
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't blame you. I think a big reason is that a lot of the contestants in Masked Singer Germany tried to be a character as well as a performer. Two big examples were the sloth and the rabbit.


----------



## Troj (May 21, 2020)

Yes, I'd say that's exactly it. This season had more people who were sang while happening to wearing a costume, and the people who were trying to portray some kind of a character got eliminated earlier on.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (May 22, 2020)

Often, I have NO idea who the people are that the panel is guessing.  Even if I know the name, it's just vaguely familiar, especially seasons 2 and 3.  I'm mostly interested in the actual performances, and even though Frog kept to the same genre, he was GOOD.  He was fun to watch, he was entertaining, his songs were FUN.  I didn't care for the Night Angel, and honestly believe they really pushed her because of gender, not talent, especially after Kitty was voted out.

I liked the first and second seasons. . .I just wasn't impressed by third season.  It's starting to feel a lot more "staged," or scripted, like the actual voting does NOT matter, it's already decided who they want to win.  And the audience chanting and doing gestures for each performer is kind of cheesy.


----------



## Baalf (Aug 19, 2022)

Well... Season 8 is coming soon. Yes, EIGHT. They're still making these. And to be perfectly honest, I'm offended by what they've done to the franchise. The first season was good. The second was even better IMO. Third season stunk. It had weaker singers and felt rigged. The common consensus is that it was rigged so that a woman would win. Okay... A woman won season 4, and despite the singers getting better, Sun is, IMO, the most overrated contestant in the US franchise. Her soulless take on Piece of my Heart still bothers me, and the fact that she, as well as Night Angel, just coincidentally happened to have the LEAST furry costumes in the competition feels WAY too suspicious.

Like I mentioned, after season 3, the singers did get better for the next three seasons, but the outcomes didn't get much better. I do think piglet gets a little more hate than he deserves, but it doesn't stop the fact that he had one of the worst costumes that season. But his costume is nothing compared to the Abomination that is Firefly.

I'm going to be honest: Firefly LITERALLY feels like she was designed to be offensive, and her whole arc seems staged as @#$%. Yet I'm supposed to believe that it was just a coincidence that she totally started actually choking on stage in a way that totally wasn't faked, was sent to the smackdowns (Bottom 2), and robbed so many better singers who had these really well designed costumes, also well designed FURRY costumes, all while wearing the biggest @3$% in Hell possible. And frankly, I'm really @#$%ing sick of Masked Singer fanboys defending the @#$%. You would HAVE to be a bigot to wear and design that thing. No one in their right mind would wear or make a costume THAT HORRIFYING unless they wanted to offend people. And it's not even like the stakes are very high. All the winner gets is a trophy, and nothing more. There was no other motive for this. (Oh yeah, did I mention the singers were f****** terrible in season 7? Because they were even worse than season 3 singers.)

Edit: and yoy know what? MAYBE Fire@#$% would have worked with the "Good Bad and Cuddly" format if they put her on team bad and gave her a creepy pasta slasher villain motif, because that's exactly where it looks like they pulled that monstrosity out of, but no! She was on team GOOD! As in "it's GOOD to hate and be prejudice towards furries!" @#%$ OFF, FOX NETWORK!

Already, I've decided that season 7 was the last season I will ever watch, and I refuse to watch season 8. I feel like I should have gotten over their anti-furry agenda, but I have not, especially not with people constantly defending them and denying what they did. And if you are a furry, I implore you not to watch it either. Do not give these assholes your attention. Just let this s*** show die off.

Edit 2: thankfully, there are other versions of the show. The Australian version and the New Zealand version are going on right now. The Mexican version even got a Statewide release, although two of the costumes in season 3 are also pretty offensive... and they were winner and runner-up respectively. What is wrong with people? *facepal* there's also versions from germany, the uk, Russia, japan, Etc. Japan is going on right now as well, in the winter of the first season of Japan was this pretty cool bird costume, but there was a wolf costume that was pretty furry, and the current season in Japan has a pretty furry bunny costume. But no matter how many versions there are, just let the US version die off.


----------



## Kinguyakki (Aug 22, 2022)

I watched the first two seasons of TMS here in the US.  By the third season, I just didn't have much interest left.
Although I don't consider the show itself "furry," maybe in some way viewers might have a better understanding of the fursuiting aspect of the fandom, or in character creation.  People were cheering for and rooting for characters, not knowing who was behind them, and not able to judge them based on celebrity status.  Not a fan of Sarah Palin, but the bear was awesome and I love that she did it.


----------



## Baalf (Aug 22, 2022)

Kinguyakki said:


> I watched the first two seasons of TMS here in the US.  By the third season, I just didn't have much interest left.
> Although I don't consider the show itself "furry," maybe in some way viewers might have a better understanding of the fursuiting aspect of the fandom, or in character creation.  People were cheering for and rooting for characters, not knowing who was behind them, and not able to judge them based on celebrity status.  Not a fan of Sarah Palin, but the bear was awesome and I love that she did it.


I just hate how they waste a lot of their best costumes on their worst singers, and ironically, give all of their worst costumes to winners. Even if you like the night angel or the Sun or even the piglet, Firefly is an OBJECTIVELY bad costume. People think I'm exaggerating when I saw how repulsive it is, but I literally cannot even look at the thing without repulsing.

Also, S7 had Rudy Guilliani.


----------



## Akima (Aug 22, 2022)

E


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 23, 2022)

Kinguyakki said:


> I watched the first two seasons of TMS here in the US.  By the third season, I just didn't have much interest left.
> Although I don't consider the show itself "furry," maybe in some way viewers might have a better understanding of the fursuiting aspect of the fandom, or in character creation.  People were cheering for and rooting for characters, not knowing who was behind them, and not able to judge them based on celebrity status.  Not a fan of Sarah Palin, but the bear was awesome and I love that she did it.



The caste of celebrities they include on the American version is very confusing, given the fact that the show is meant to be light-hearted family fun. The UK version tends to feature more minor celebrities, comedians, etc; that sort of fare.


----------



## Troj (Aug 23, 2022)

I liked the first couple of seasons, but I think it's jumped the shark, frankly. The gimmicks, jokes, and tactics for filling time have gotten old and predictable, and I additionally don't like how hard it is to do my own detective work to try to figure out who somebody is without it being immediately spoiled by the Internet. Also, most of the contestants have the same generic "arc" or backstory, and that gets boring as well.

Additionally, of course I'm fine with the show featuring minor celebrities, celebrities with a hidden talent for singing, and B- or C-list celebrities and has-beens, but really resent their (unfortunately not surprising) penchant for platforming "controversial" right-wing reactionaries, alleged/reported sex pests and abusers, and Jenny McCarthy. Some people don't deserve a redemption tour, and Rudy fucking Giuliani is at the top of that list.

I've come to enjoy other versions from around the world much more than the American version, in fact! I particularly like Germany, Australia, Finland, and the UK. They're oddly less pretentious than we are here in the States.

On the bright side, the show has drawn my attention to some celebs I hadn't heard of at all or didn't realize could sing.


----------



## Kinguyakki (Aug 25, 2022)

Baalf said:


> I just hate how they waste a lot of their best costumes on their worst singers, and ironically, give all of their worst costumes to winners. Even if you like the night angel or the Sun or even the piglet, Firefly is an OBJECTIVELY bad costume. People think I'm exaggerating when I saw how repulsive it is, but I literally cannot even look at the thing without repulsing.
> 
> Also, S7 had Rudy Guilliani.


To this day I cannot understand the love for Thingamajig.


----------



## Baalf (Aug 25, 2022)

Kinguyakki said:


> To this day I cannot understand the love for Thingamajig.


Thingamajig robbed Butterfly IMO.

Though I wonder how badly can one's voice age between the span of Masked Singer USA S2 and Masked Singer UK S3? Because I remember Michelle being a better singer as Butterfly than as Rockhopper (UK) or Microphone (Aus).


----------



## Zehlua (Sep 5, 2022)

I catch glimpses of it at work and wish I could employ some of the design elements for fursuits


----------



## Kinguyakki (Sep 6, 2022)

Zehlua said:


> I catch glimpses of it at work and wish I could employ some of the design elements for fursuits


I loved the way they did Rottweilers hands/paws.  They still looked like paws but fit more like gloves, with better grip.


----------



## Zehlua (Sep 7, 2022)

Kinguyakki said:


> I loved the way they did Rottweilers hands/paws.  They still looked like paws but fit more like gloves, with better grip.


When will they make paws and cosplay gloves I can use my touch screens with?! Aaaa


----------



## Vinfang (Dec 31, 2022)

The Finland show is good.


----------

